# Weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll



## headghot (27. Juli 2010)

Malzeit zusammen
Mein Oma kam letztens mit einem Brief von ihrem Internetanbieter zu mir, indem drinstand, dass sie ihr das Internet limitiert haben, da sie registriert haben, dass ein Virus unerlaubte Werbemails verschickt.
Als ich den Pc hochgefahren hatte kam direkt ein Fenster von Antivir.

Und zwar handelt es sich um einen Trojaner, den das Antivir gefunden hat.
Wenn ich auf löschen oder in Quarantäne verschieben klicke, kommt folgende Meldung:


"C:\DOKUME~1\JOCHEN~1(der Name des PC)\LOKALE~1\Temp\1D.exe" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen korrekt einggeben haben und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang. Klicken Sie auf "Start" und anschließend auf "Suchen", um eine Datei zu suchen.


Darauf hin habe ich, wie in der Meldung beschrieben, auf Suchen geklickt!
Wenn ich aber nun auf die Schaltfläche  "Dateien und Ordner" bei Suchen auswähle, passiert einfach garnichts, obwohl sich ja eingentlich eine Eingabefläche öfnnen müsste.

Danach habe ich versucht, die exe manuell zu löschen, aber in dem Ordner wo die exe liegen sollte, war einfach mal gar keine!
Also: unter Ordnereigenschaften alles anzeigen angeklickt... aber immer noch negativ

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende
Ich hoffe, dass mir IRGENDJEMAND helfen kann
(Betriebssystem: XP)

Schöne Grüße

David


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ob es da eine Möglichkeit der Bereinigung gibt, wäre einfacher zu sagen, wenn du den Namen des Trojaners, den Antivir gemeldet hat, postest.

Aber im Grunde genommen gibts nun, da er schon am Arbeiten ist, eh nur 1. todsicheren Tip: Neuinstallation


----------



## Jantz (27. Juli 2010)

Starte mit eine Linux bootCd und mounte die Platte und scanne Sie mit einem Virenscanner.
Mit dem Namen der Maleware könntest du rausbekommen ob diese Registry Keys setzt oder ob sie generischer Natur ist - dafür gibt es auch Lösungen.

Wenn du nicht so erfahren mit PCs bist, dann hilft wohl nur eine Formatierung der Festplatte. Zuvor müssen dann jedoch die Daten gesichert werden und penibel auf Viren gecheckt werden (auf keinen Fall auf eine externe HDD schreiben - besser CD).

MfG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo headghot,

keine Panik, den kriegst schon wieder sauber  Dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann, kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Manche Viren können sich vor dem Betriebssystem verstecken (Root-Kits) und tauchen weder im Taskmanager noch im Explorer auf. Andere kopieren sich in regelmäßigen Abständen wo anders hin (mit anderen Namen), habe ich auch schon gesehen.

Die einfachste Lösung ist in vielen Fällen das Ausbauen der Festplatte und anschließen an einen anderen (sauberen) PC. Mit dem fremdem PC kannst dann einen Virenscan drüber laufen lassen, zum Beispiel mit ClamAV, Antivir und AVG.

Wenn die Virenscanner fertig sind (wichtig: immer nur einen installieren, prüfen, deinstallieren und dann den nächsten) dann sollte deine Platte wieder sauber sein und du kannst die Festplatte wieder zurückbauen.

Wenn dann alle Viren entfernt wurden, würde ich als nächstes dann Spybot Search & Destroy drüber laufen lassen. Würde den auf den sauberen PC installieren, updaten und anschließend per USB-Stick auf den infizierten Rechner rüberkopieren. Wichtig ist halt, dass du mit dem infizierten Rechner kein Internet (Kabel ausstecken!) hast, da sonst die Gefahr besteht dass neue Viren nachgeladen werden.

Falls meine "Standardprozedur" nicht hilft, dann solltest du deinen PC komplett neu installieren. Also Festplatte formatieren und Betriebssystem neu einrichten. Wenn du dich da aber nchct auskennst, dann lass dass bitte jemanden machen der das kann. Meistens findet sich so einer im Freundeskreis oder gegen etwas mehr Geld auch beim PC-Fachhändler.

Links:
Spybot S&D
Antivir
ClamAV
AVG Free

Gruß
BK


----------



## headghot (27. Juli 2010)

Ich danke euch erstmal für die vielen schnellen Antworten!

Also zunächst kann ich nicht sagen wie der Virus heißt, weil er, wie Bratkartoffel schon bereits beschrieben hat, seien Namen ändert!
Ich hab jetzt erstmal den befallenen Ordner gefunden.

Wie schon oben in der Fehlermeldung steht heißt die exe 1D.exe!
Zwischenzeitlich hieß sie auch mal 1F.exe und so weiter

Im Ordner befinden sich diese exen mit dazugehörigen Temp Dateien!
Sind diese Dateien jetzt die Viren oder die befallenen Dateien? (5.exe , 6.exe, 1B.exe..usw...)

Mit Festplatte ausbauen dürfte schwierig werden, da der Rechner ein Acer Notebook ist sonst hätt ich das schon längst probiert! (Tut mir leid, hab ich vergessen zu sagen!)

Ich schätz mal, dass es allein schon meinen Nerven besser gefallen würde, das System neu drauf zu spielen.

Gruß
David!


----------



## tombe (27. Juli 2010)

Außer du baust die Platte aus und schließt sie damit an einen anderen Rechner an:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/974903/DIGITUS-USB-20-IDE-SATA-KABEL

Die einfachere Lösung ist aber vielleicht doch die Neuinstallation.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2010)

headghot hat gesagt.:


> Also zunächst kann ich nicht sagen wie der Virus heißt, weil er, wie Bratkartoffel schon bereits beschrieben hat, seien Namen ändert!



Ich meinte da auch nicht den Namen irgendeiner Datei, sondern die Bezeichnung des Trojaners.
Damit ein Virenscanner den Trojaner findet, muss der Trojaner ansich ja erstmal "entdeckt" werden...irgendwer gibt ihm dann einen Namen, sowas komisches wie "TR/Orsam.A.3625" ...diesen Namen zeigt AntiVir ja an, wenn es etwas findet.
Wenn man diesen Namen kennt, kann man nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten suchen


----------



## headghot (29. Juli 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank, dass ihr euch die Zeit für mich genommen habt!
Ich hab das System einfach nochmal neu draufgespielt... Die Daten vorher gesichert und dann hat alles geklappt und jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei!!

Echt Spitze wie schnell hier hilfreiche Antworten gepostet werden


----------

